# Kohler K341S Problems...



## bigfoot2184 (Mar 2, 2007)

I have this motor thats a part of a homemade power washer setup. I know nothing about the motor history, I got it from a salvage scrap job last summer. It was sitting next to a building covered with tall grass. I have pic's of this setup at the end of this post. A friend tore the carb apart and cleaned it... used about 1 1/2 cans of wally-world carb cleaner in all the holes before junk stopped coming out. We fired it up and it ran good... we were surprised. The about 2 mins later it started pouring gas out the carb and flooded out. I was using a 2 1/2 gallon gas can on the ground with the house from the pump going into the can as the stock can was crushed. We retore apart the carb and found a little dirt in it... recleaned it and retryed the motor... same thing but as the gas started to put out of the carb he pulled the fuel ine out of the gas can and it started running fine then of source started to starve for gas... Thats about all we have done with it... It's been sitting since then. 

So, is there a way to clean the fuel pump as I think it may have junk in it?
Is there any pdf's on the net for this motor or any manuals I can get?
Where can I get parts for this motor?

And are these motors any good?

Thanks
Jim
Lupton, Mi

Pictures:


----------



## footballboy5000 (Mar 1, 2007)

If the fuel pump has gunk in it try running some seafoam through it. that should clean it out pretty good. If that doesn't work you might have to replace the pump.


----------



## bigfoot2184 (Mar 2, 2007)

How can I tell if I have the Magneto Ignition or Battery Ignition on this motor? Can I run this motor without a battery? 

I want to know the Ignition system so I can order a new one to replace this one's as all the wires are old a brittle, and a few parts are all rusty.


Thanks


----------



## bigfoot2184 (Mar 2, 2007)

*carb problems...*

ok i figured out the ignition thing...

I got it to fire just a few mins ago but the same problem exist. i have to pull the fuel line out of the gas can in and out in a steady motion to keep the motor running. I pulled the line out of the can and sprayed carb cleaner in the motor steady and it stayed running... of course till i stop spraying.... I have already tore apart the carb and cleaned it as well as the fuel pump... they were dirty a little but now there clean... What does this carb need? 

any help please.... I need to fix this motor.

thanks.


----------

